# is this a good light fixture for a 90g tank?



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, I have a 90g tank that is 20" tall. I was wondering if this is a good fixture for a planted tank. I'm not looking to grow very demanding plants but maybe low and medium light plants. Also how can I know what wattage of leds do I need in order to supply enough light for a given type of plant.

here's the light:http://www.amazon.com/Current-USA-S...1-1-catcorr&keywords=current+usa+satellite+48
Thanks


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I think the par value is needed to know how good it is


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I s that something I have to provide?If so how can i measure it.

Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
You can use the chart located at the link below for comparison.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/index.html
--
Paul


----------

